# Now that is quite a kick, Part Deux...



## hardheadjarhead (Aug 15, 2005)

http://www.big-boys.com/articles/recoilrifle.html


What makes me think they set this guy up?


Regards,


Steve


----------



## OULobo (Aug 15, 2005)

hardheadjarhead said:
			
		

> http://www.big-boys.com/articles/recoilrifle.html
> 
> 
> What makes me think they set this guy up?
> ...



Bwahahahaha. . . just 'cause they call it a recoiless. . . . what an idiot. There is a reason they mout these things on jeeps at the very least.


----------



## Tgace (Aug 15, 2005)

Who's the pudgy looking "Advisor" with the earmuffs and kaki pants? Looks like an American advisor. Would think he would have known better.


----------



## Martial Tucker (Aug 15, 2005)

Tgace said:
			
		

> Who's the pudgy looking "Advisor" with the earmuffs and kaki pants? Looks like an American advisor. Would think he would have known better.


 My thought exactly.....This looks more like an episode of "Jackass" or something.


----------



## Tgace (Aug 15, 2005)

One of those "I bet I can do this......" moments. Guys are guys regardless of nation of origin it appears.


----------



## Cruentus (Aug 15, 2005)

Yup...that was a dumb idea....lol.


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Aug 15, 2005)

Tgace said:
			
		

> Who's the pudgy looking "Advisor" with the earmuffs and kaki pants? Looks like an American advisor. Would think he would have known better.




I think they DID know better.  

I think this guy is firing a 73 mm recoilless rifle.  I believe the weapon is supposed to be fired from a tripod, not the shoulder.  I say "believe" because I'm not sure this is a 73 mm.  Whatever it is, it clearly isn't supposed to be fired from the shoulder, as we can see here.  

The Russian 73 can easily be found throughout Afghanistan, I'd imagine.  They also had an 83 mm.  Maybe its one of the latter.

The US M20 weighed 114 pounds and was 75 mm.  The projectile weighed over twenty pounds.  I doubt its that one.  I can't imagine him picking it up so easily...nor would one easily be found in central Asia.  The sight doesn't look right, either, from the pictures I've seen of the M20.

The 57 mm we designed could be fired from the shoulder...but that has long been out of date.  Interestingly, the US developed a 90 mm recoilless rifle that apparently weighed only 37 pounds or so.  It was designed to fire from a bipod, tripod, or metal frame shoulder mount.  Again, this isn't either of those.

Whatever it was, it hurts to shoot, that's for sure.


Regards,


Steve


----------



## KenpoTex (Aug 16, 2005)

Tgace said:
			
		

> Who's the pudgy looking "Advisor" with the earmuffs and kaki pants? Looks like an American advisor. *Would think he would have known better*.


Naw, it just looks like a "bigger" version of the time I slipped a 3" Magnum slug in the magazine full of No.8 field-loads for my buddy.


----------

